# How can I put out a signature?



## Torywilliams (Feb 22, 2011)

I try to make some signature but I dont know where...
thanks for help.


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

Click "User CP" (link at top left) > (scroll down on left hand side) "Edit Signature"


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

Oh, you need to become a "member" first, or it won't let you have one. You need to have 30 posts and have been active for a week I think.


----------



## Torywilliams (Feb 22, 2011)

ooo ok, thank you very much.


----------

